# Finally found a Helper!



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Was able to teach my 6 month old pup Cami to bark on command in one session \\/. She almost never barks unless a horse or calf is giving her a bad time or poultry. The wife just got out her favorite Christmas decoration and Cami is convinced it is a living monster. She's seen other large dolls but always acted with indifference never with the fear based aggression. Just combined a command and click when she barked. She thinks it's now great fun.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would bark at that thing too


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> I would bark at that thing too


It is ugly. My wife is convinced I'm training the dog to destroy her decorations. So, I'm in trouble with her. I'm just happy to find something Cami responds aggressively to so I can use it to redirect into training a new trick.


----------

